# Just bought my first brass loco,a couple questions....



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I just purchased an N scale Key 4-8-4 Daylight that is still brand new and I have a couple questions about it.
First,does anyone know of any weak points of this model?Are they good runners?Some local club members say that brass aren't so good runners and necessitate regular maintenance but I took the dive anyway.
Secondly,has someone converted one to DCC?If so,is it practical to do so or almost impossible?I would like to run it occasionally so DCC is an interesting option,in fact almost necessary.
I know that brass models do keep a high value when rare but there are quite a few samples of this one around,but still,will a DCC conversion reduce its collectible value?I'd do it just the same since I intend to run it but still,I'm curious to know.Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

From my experience, because it's brass it does require a little more maintenance and up keep but if you do it, it will last a long time for you!
I have converted many a brass unit to DCC, IMHO if your going to do it to such a nice engine, #1 do it all the way, the right LED lights, and put sound in it if you want that too! #2 unless you've done a bunch of regular DCC installs get someone with experience to do it for you, Brass can be a little tricky to work with. 
I wouldn't say that it reduces the value at all, in fact I think with a quality install you can raise the value significantly!
If you can't find someone local give me a shout, I love a challenge!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm planning on sound definitely.Tsunami?I'm not sure as there are other proven options on the market.May be someone could steer me to a good choice.As far as I know,there isn't any working lights on this one.That I'll know when it comes in (bought on Ebay).I'll also know if it's as nice as the pictures show.Decisions will be taken after a good DC run test anyway.Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The TSU-750 is perfect for this unit and you will get excellent sound out of it! 
I have found a lot of brass they don't put the light in them, but most of them you can it's just a matter of drilling, cleaning out the holes for the bulb or LED.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a key brass N scale 2-6-6-2 and it's a great runner. got it used from a friend who sold out. Don't know about yours, but mine is a great runner.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Well...it came in yesterday and it is great looking (brand new) and running very smooth on DC.So far so good.But.....the darn thing will be a real nightmare to convert to DCC.Although brand new it is old technology....loco picks current from one track and tender takes care of the other,so the drawbar is conductive.The loco needs the tender to run...what a sloppy design....

I'm actually involved in building my layout so this is prioritary.For the moment,the loco will sit idle anyway so that I'll have time to decide if I'll convert it,if at all possible.


----------

